# Bé bị hăm tã bao lâu thì khỏi? Có nên để hăm tã tự khỏi không?



## lebao07051999 (24/7/20)

*Hăm tã là bệnh phổ biến thường gặp ở trẻ sơ sinh, khiến nhiều bậc cha mẹ lo lắng. Nhiều mẹ thắc mắc bé bị hăm tã bao lâu thì khỏi và có nên để hăm tã tự khỏi không? Cùng tham khảo bài viết sau đây.*
*1. Biểu hiện bé bị hăm tã*
Bé sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ thường mắc hăm tã vào giai đoạn bé mặc tã, bỉm. Hăm tã do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra như da bé bị dị ứng với loại tã đang sử dụng, mẹ không thay tã cho bé thường xuyên hay mẹ vệ sinh da bé chưa tốt hoặc do nhiều nguyên nhân khác như bé bị tiêu chảy, da bé bị nhiễm nấm,…




Giải đáp bé bị hăm tã bao lâu thì khỏi​
Hăm tã sẽ gây ra tình trạng ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé, ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến cuộc sống và sinh hoạt hằng ngày của bé. Mẹ có thể nhận biết được bé đang mắc hăm tã qua những biểu hiện cụ thể như sau: Con thường xuyên cáu gắt, khó chịu, ngủ không ngon giấc và còn bị giật mình lúc đi vệ sinh. Vùng da bé mặc tã và tiếp xúc với tã nổi mẩn đỏ và có thể khô hoặc ướt, thậm chí da bé còn có thể xuất hiện những vết sưng hoặc mụn gây lở loét trên da.
Ngoài ra, vùng da bé bị tổn thương gây đau rát, nhất là khi bé đi vệ sinh, nước tiểu tiếp xúc vào da khiến bé quấy khóc và mệt mỏi. Nhiều trường hợp bé bị hăm tã nặng, da bé có thể bị mưng mủ hoặc lở loét rất nguy hiểm.
*2. Bé bị hăm tã bao lâu thì khỏi?*

Về thời gian điều trị hăm tã, bé bị hăm tã bao lâu thì khỏi sẽ phụ thuộc vào mức độ bệnh, nguyên nhân gây bệnh và những cách điều trị mẹ áp dụng để chữa bệnh cho con.

Nếu như mẹ phát hiện những triệu chứng của bệnh sớm và có hướng xử lý đúng cách, kịp thời, bệnh hăm tã của bé sẽ rất nhanh khỏi. Ngược lại, có rất nhiều trường hợp vì mẹ phát hiện bệnh muộn hoặc xử lý sai cách, không chú ý vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ khiến bệnh của bé nặng thêm và kéo dài thời gian điều trị bệnh cho con. 

Thông thường với những bé bị hăm tã nhẹ và mẹ phát hiện sớm, có phương pháp chữa trị và vệ sinh đúng cách thì tình trạng hăm tã sẽ đỡ và có dấu hiệu lành bệnh trong khoảng hai đến 3 ngày. Nếu bé vẫn tiếp tục gặp phải tình trạng này sau ba ngày, mẹ cần đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ để phát hiện các vấn đề tiềm ẩn khác.

*3. Mẹ có nên để hăm tã tự khỏi không?*
Hăm tã gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé trong thời gian dài. Cơ thể bé luôn mệt mỏi, bé biếng ăn, ngủ không ngon giấc và ảnh hưởng nhiều đến cuộc sống của bé, về lâu dài sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển về thể chất cũng như sức đề kháng. 

Hăm tã ở trẻ sơ sinh không thể tự khỏi và có thể tiến triển nặng hơn, càng gây đau rát và khó chịu cho trẻ. Ngoài ra, hăm tã có thể gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời như: viêm da tiết bã, nhiễm nấm candida, nhiễm khuẩn da…

Vì vậy, cha mẹ cần phát hiện bệnh trên da bé sớm và có các biện pháp xử lý kịp thời để chữa bệnh con nhanh chóng, dứt điểm. 




Mẹ cần có cách chăm sóc khi con bị hăm tã kịp thời​
*4. Cách chữa hăm tã an toàn, dứt điểm*
*4.1. Vệ sinh da cho con đúng cách*

Cha mẹ cần xem xét loại tã đang sử dụng cho con có phù hợp, an toàn và thấm hút tốt không. Mẹ cần lựa chọn tã, bỉm của thương hiệu uy tín, chất lượng tốt với các thành phần an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ em. Tã phải thấm hút tốt và có kích cỡ vừa vặn với bé. Nếu thấy con bị kích ứng với loại tã bỉm đang dùng, mẹ cần đổi ngay sản phẩm khác an toàn, dễ chịu cho bé.
Hằng ngày, mẹ cần thay tã thường xuyên và vệ sinh da sạch sẽ cho con, nhất là khi bé vừa đi vệ sinh xong để da bé luôn được khô thoáng. Trường hợp bé không đi vệ sinh thì mẹ cũng cần thay tã mới cho con, tốt nhất là 2 tiếng mẹ nên thay tã mới 1 lần.
Mẹ vệ sinh da cho con sạch sẽ bằng nước ấm và dùng khăn mềm lau khô da rồi mới mặc tã mới cho con. Mẹ chú ý thao tác nhẹ nhàng để tránh gây khó chịu và trầy xước da bé, khiến tổn thương trên da càng trầm trọng hơn.
Mẹ cố gắng để bé không mặc tã nhiều giờ trong ngày để da bé được thoáng, hỗ trợ điều trị hăm tã hiệu quả.
*4.2. Dùng kem trị hăm tã cho con*
Một số loại kem trị hăm tã hiệu quả, đã được nhiều mẹ sử dụng và chữa hăm tã dứt điểm là:

*Kem Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm*
Thành phần: mật ong Manuka, chiết xuất Horopito, nha đam, dầu bơ, chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, sáp ong, zinc oxide…giúp kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, giảm ngứa, dưỡng ẩm, thúc đẩy tái tạo da, hỗ trợ điều trị hăm tã hiệu quả chỉ sau 48 giờ (đã được kiểm chứng)




Kem Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm​

*Kem trị hăm Sanosan*
Thành phần kem an toàn với da bé: tinh dầu olive và protein lacto giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng da bị khô, thúc đẩy tái tạo da. Sản phẩm chăm sóc và bảo vệ làn da bé khỏi những tổn thương do độ ẩm của tã, đồng thời điều trị tình trạng da bé bị nổi mẩn đỏ, ngứa ngáy, hỗ trợ điều trị hăm tã.


*Kem Bepanthen*
Sản phẩm chứa thành phần Dexpanthenol giúp thúc đẩy da tái tạo tốt, phù hợp với làn da mỏng manh của bé sơ sinh. Kem giúp hỗ trợ điều trị, làm lành tổn thương trên da và làm dịu tình trạng da bé bị kích ứng do hăm tã.


*Kem trị hăm Biolane*
Dòng kem với thành phần Panthenol và Vitamin E giúp phục hồi làn da bé bị hăm tã, cùng với thành phần kẽm oxit và dầu hạnh nhân giúp làm dịu da, hợp chất Hydra-Bleine giúp cấp ẩm cho da. Sản phẩm giúp xoa dịu và chữa lành nhanh tình trạng da bé bị dị ứng, nổi mẩn đỏ do hăm tã.

*Cách dùng kem bôi da cho con:*

Mẹ vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ với nước ấm hoặc xà phòng chuyên dụng, không bọt.
Lau khô da bé với khăn mềm.
Mẹ lấy lượng kem vừa đủ và thoa nhẹ nhàng lên da bé, để kem khô và thẩm thấu tự nhiên rồi mặc tã mới cho con.
*4.3. Vệ sinh da cho bé bằng những nguyên liệu tự nhiên*
Một số loại lá thiên nhiên dễ tìm và lành tính với da bé như: lá trầu không, lá khế, lá trà xanh, lá lô hội hoặc những nguyên liệu tự nhiên như: dầu dừa, bột yến mạch, tinh dầu tràm trà, giấm…có tính chất kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm tốt, cấp ẩm cho da và hỗ trợ hiệu quả trong việc điều trị hăm tã mức độ nhẹ hiệu quả.

Khi mẹ sử dụng biện pháp tự nhiên này, cần đảm bảo nguyên liệu sạch hoàn toàn, không chứa tạp chất và cần xử lý nguyên liệu kỹ để tránh làm da bé bị nhiễm khuẩn.

Cụ thể như sau:


*Dùng lá trầu không, lá khế, lá trà xanh*
Bước 1: Nguyên liệu mẹ cần đem rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng để loại bỏ tạp chất. 

Bước 2: Sau đó đem đun sôi cùng một lượng nước sạch vừa đủ để các tinh chất trong lá ra hết. Mẹ để nguội nước đến khi còn vừa ấm và dùng để tắm, vệ sinh da cho con. 


*Dùng nha đam*
Bước 1: Lá nha đam mẹ chọn lá to, không sâu bệnh, đem cắt bỏ phần vỏ xanh bên ngoài. 
Bước 2: Sau đó phần gel thoa nhẹ lên da bé và để khô tự nhiên rồi mẹ mặc tã cho con.




Nha đam hỗ trợ điều trị hăm tã​

*Dùng dầu dừa, tinh dầu tràm trà*
Bước 1: mẹ vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ
Bước 2: mẹ có thể thoa 1 lớp mỏng dầu dừa trực tiếp lên vùng da bé bị hăm tã. 
Cách khác: mẹ dùng 3 giọt tinh dầu tràm trà pha cùng dầu nền rồi nhẹ nhàng thoa lên da con cũng giúp giảm kích ứng nhanh chóng và hỗ trợ điều trị hăm tã.


*Dùng giấm*
Cách 1: Mẹ dùng ½ chén giấm pha cùng nửa xô nước và ngâm tã vải của bé vào dung dịch này. 
Cách khác: Hoặc mẹ pha 1 thìa cà phê giấm trắng vào nước sạch và dùng để lau rửa, vệ sinh da cho bé.


*Dùng bột yến mạch*
Bước 1: Mẹ pha 1 muỗng canh bột yến mạch vào nước v
Bước 2: Mẹ cho bé ngâm mình khoảng 10-15 phút, sau đó tắm lại cho con 1 lần nữa với nước sạch. 

*Phòng ngừa hăm tã cho bé như thế nào?*
Mẹ cần thường xuyên thay tã cho con, kể cả khi mẹ đã dùng những loại tã chất lượng tốt cũng cần thay tã mới cho con thường xuyên để tránh da bé bị ẩm ướt. Ngoài ra, mẹ cần vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ và lau khô da cho con rồi mới mặc tã mới cho con.
Mẹ có thể dùng dầu chứa kẽm, dầu gan tuyết cá hoặc hoặc kẽm và dầu thầu dầu để thoa 1 lớp mỏng để bảo vệ da bé mỗi lần thay tã cho con. Mẹ lựa chọn loại tã vừa vặn cho con, không mặc quá chật hoặc quá lỏng sẽ gây cọ xát da bé, khiến da bé bị kích ứng.
Khi bé bắt đầu ăn dặm, mỗi lần mẹ chỉ nên cho bé ăn 1 loại thực phẩm và theo dõi bé có bị dị ứng hay không.


----------

